# What is the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?



## Lisa B (Nov 15, 2007)

So, in another thread we went from world domination to blue cheese ice cream...I thought this sounded a little "strange"...it reminded me though that someone somewhere told me that you are supposed to add chocolate to chilli...im not sure why, but this too is strange. Im sure there are reasons though, and they must work seeing as they still do it!

Anyways, On this kinda note, I was wondering - What is the strangest/weirdest thing you've ever eaten, or a food you simply do not (cannot) like?

I personally think sweetcorn is evil. I cannot get my mind around it. Just the thought of it weirds me out. 

Also, I had dinner at a friends house once and her mum had made us macaroni cheese (home made, not packet) and she'd put shovels full of sugar in it, it tasted all weird and sweet - that is possibly one of the strangest things. Perhaps she accidently put sugar in instead of salt? I don't know....

I also bit into a mars bar once - and lost a tooth! I don't eat them now.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 15, 2007)

for fear of being banned I refuse to answer that question


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

it is that you add chilli to dark chocolate! great taste. You'll find that one in every German supermarket these days.

I had meat with chocolate sauce once ... at a Mexican restaurant in Glasgow. not bad , not bad.


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this only about things we've eaten? Or can places we've put our tongues be included?



I used to put apple in currys now and then. I say currys, it was more "stuff with lots of spice". Someone had moved the cayenne peper on the rack and in its place was allspice. Just imagine how sweet it was with apple and a HUGE ammount of allspice. It wasn't very nice.


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> it is that you add chilli to dark chocolate! great taste. You'll find that one in every German supermarket these days.
> 
> I had meat with chocolate sauce once ... at a Mexican restaurant in Glasgow. not bad , not bad.


The chilli is meant to "perk up" your taste buds which makes the chocolatey taste more intense.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried fish food as a young kid.


Anyone ever tried the deep fried Mars bar up North?


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2007)

Up north? I make my own! They're great.

Obviously we've all tried dog food at some stage as well. Haven't we?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

ferny said:


> Obviously we've all tried dog food at some stage as well. Haven't we?



No ... we had a huge German Shepherd .. too dangerous to try his food


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Just remember, cornflakes with salt (that was actually by accident) .. I then tried to save the meal by adding candy to compensate... didn't really work  (I was 8 or 9 y/o then)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, and I ate ants, lots of them.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 15, 2007)

I ate a leaf once, it was all furry, it had fallen off into my cornflakes - i couldnt eat cornflakes for a while but i got over it!

I had a deep fried mars bar once. It actually wasn't too bad!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

oh, I ate lots of furry things too ..


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 16, 2007)

I ate crocodile when I was five. Just fishy chicken really! (Is that an example of you are what you eat? Which in that case I guess that makes me a non-salty fishy chicken?)

I always put a chip on my hamburgers *nods* odd I know


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 16, 2007)

I once put peanut butter on a pizza.
I think I was around 10 or 12 years old, I seem to remember it being pretty good.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 16, 2007)

Balut, mountain oysters, cocks combs(quite tasty), rattle snake, bear, elk, hare, kangaroo, jellyfish, and I know I have eaten stuff that "claims" to be"chicken" or "pork"...I know it wasn't, but I liked what ever it was.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 16, 2007)

I can throw camel into the mix - on more than one occasion actually. The meat is a bit on the tough side and nothing like chicken, camel liver is excellent though. We also have ostrich regularly - some burgers in the freezer now as a matter of fact. I've also eaten dog biscuits - only the pale coloured ones though, the brown and black look just too weird.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

nose gold?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

ok, I had jellyfish, and elk(moose to many of you) and reindeer are good.

didn't consider these strange so I did not list them in the first place ...


----------



## Becky (Nov 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> for fear of being banned I refuse to answer that question



:lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2007)

Rattlesnake, alligator, bear, moose, 'fishmaw' (something oriental that looked really weird but tasted fine).


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2007)

Garlic ice-cream... and something I couldn't identify that looked back at me *shudder*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2007)

If one thinks about it, blue cheese is a pretty funky thing to eat, given you KNOW that's mold you're ingesting. But I love it.

Snail (escargot) and frog are considered 'normal' food in many places, but I'll mention them too. I quite like escargot, actually, as long as they're drenched in garlic!


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ugh *barfs*

I never shoulda came in here. As for me.. I've never eaten anything weird. Honest. I dont eat anything from the ocean (I just keep them in tanks in my house hehe) and I'll eat chicken, beef and pork, but I am VERY particular as to which parts. Otherwise I'll barf. Vegetables are ok, but I'm picky about them too. Everything that goes into my mouth has got to be "just right". 

Amber


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 16, 2007)

i'm another who has experimented with the dog buscuits as a child


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> i'm another who has experimented with the dog buscuits as a child



can we hear you barking now?


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not really into weird foor, but my dad is like the master of the dark side of the food.
Brains, intestines, blood sausages (moronga), sweetbreads (mollejas), bull's balls (criadillas), gator, crickets, maguey worms, ant eggs, any kind of offal... the stranger the better for him.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol I would barf from eating something simple like escargot (sp?), the only weird think I've ever eaten was dog food. (in a game of truth or dare) Wow I didn't realize how horrible one tiny piece of dog food was. I had to drink multiple glasses of water to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## ToddB (Nov 16, 2007)

Most people think that sushi is weird.  Not me though.  Although, the abalone that I had on my last sushi night was a bit odd.

One of the wierdest things that I've had is chocolate covered fried cuttlefish.  My sister brought it back from Hawaii as a joke.  I was the only one who would try it and I have to say that it was the most disgusting thing I have ever put in my mouth.  Big thumbs down from me!!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

my term to say ugh now .... Krueger


----------



## Becky (Nov 16, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> i'm another who has experimented with the dog buscuits as a child



As a child?! And I ate one not that long ago, I was curious... my dog froths at the mouth when he gets near them, I wanted to relate... needless to say I didn't, the first time... or the second actually.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 16, 2007)

Becky said:


> As a child?! And I ate one not that long ago, I was curious... my dog froths at the mouth when he gets near them, I wanted to relate... needless to say I didn't, the first time... or the second actually.



well Becky they say third times a charm, oh and bring some for the meetup


----------



## Becky (Nov 16, 2007)

True, first times always a disaster! 

And yes, I'll bring some dog biccies then!


----------



## [JR] (Nov 16, 2007)

Moose, deer... black bear... hum, cat food? Moose heart and liver aren't half bad when cooked properly.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

I am not sure with everything I ate in Japan or in Hongkong.

And in Belize there was this rat-infested place serving "chicken"


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

i ate a cricket cover in a lollipop one time.. got it on a field trip... took one bite into the cricket, and couldnt bring myself to eat it, i dont care how nutritional it is...


----------



## Lars Leber (Nov 18, 2007)

Horse, Snail & Frog


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 18, 2007)

Monkey biscuits. Also called primate food. They have a nutty flavor. But then Cathy claims I have a primate heavy gene pool.


----------



## skieur (Nov 18, 2007)

One of my teachers ate dachshund as in the dog and one of my students ate monkey.  Crocodile, buffalo and ostriche are interesting to taste.

skieur


----------



## jwkwd (Nov 19, 2007)

Squirrel, frog, rattlesnake, bear, hare, deer, wild boar, grasshoppers and I tried a anchovies once, I thought those were pretty gross.


----------



## Battou (Nov 19, 2007)

chicken flavored crackers


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 19, 2007)

skieur said:


> One of my teachers ate dachshund as in the dog and one of my students ate monkey. Crocodile, buffalo and ostriche are interesting to taste.
> 
> skieur


Ostrich is surprisingly bland in taste - needs plenty of spices and stuff. Very easy to overcook too...


----------



## Steph (Nov 19, 2007)

Marmite.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 19, 2007)

Steph said:


> Marmite.



that's just sick!!!!


----------



## Pinus strobus (Dec 8, 2007)

Fried grub worms found in bamboo!  I enjoyed them







and fried crickets.


----------



## domromer (Dec 9, 2007)

Whale blubber, a live sardine like fish, vegemite, and crocodile.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 9, 2007)

Octopus.....raw and pan fried.

It sucks.....

I am very partial, however, to frog legs.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph said:


> Marmite.



Marmite is good for you!

Not weird at all ...


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 9, 2007)

bleurgh


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> bleurgh



I had cornflakes with warm milk and Marmite once ... That was a bit strange to be honest ...


----------



## salexander867 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ostrich, Emu, Buffalo, Bear (not so uncommon in North America)

Cammel and Pigeon (not uncommon in the Middle East)

Some have listed aligator, but that is not strange to me. I eat blackened aligator on a regular basis. 

I lived and travelled in the Middle East for seveal years, so there really is no telling what I ate when buying food from the street vendors


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 9, 2007)

Raw sea urchin caviar, calf brain, horse meat. The latter was tough as a steak but ok in hamburgers. I was 6 or 7 when there was a severe lack of other meats on the market due to their exportation and the authorities decided to sacrifice horses in order to satisfy the population. Otherwise I would never have horse meat!


----------



## nossie (Dec 9, 2007)

a boiled child


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 9, 2007)

My male-specific bodily fluids. For $5.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Had maggots...eating outdated Crunch and Munch in the dark. When I turn on the light the wierd feeling that I got from inside the box was some kind of webs and maggoti looking things...also ate one in a peach that I stole from the neighbors tree...learned a lesson both times.


----------



## Oronare (Dec 10, 2007)

Im not very adventurous when it comes to food. Possibly the strangest thing i have ingested was a small plastic pot of milk you get at service stations. It was on a desk in college and a friend urged me to drink it.

So more the circumstances rather than the actual drink.


----------



## ferny (Dec 11, 2007)

I guess this goes here.



Don't you love it when you wake gasping for water three hours after you stopped pouring toxins down your throat. You don't reach for the pint glass with fresh water next to you, instead you reach further for *that* cup. The one that's been by the side of your bed for a couple of weeks. The one where the contents has changed colour three times. You're not sure what was in it in the beginning, but you've been emptying stuff from other glasses into it over the space of time to stop it from drying out because then it will be harder to clean. That somehow has logic to it. It's got a slight film of oil on it for some reason but no mould and it's separated into three layers.

And then you take a sip...


----------



## KC10Chief (Dec 11, 2007)

When I went to the Air Force survival school in Washington state, I ate all sorts of bugs.  Mainly grasshoppers.  The best way is to rip the back legs off so they're not kicking when you're gulping them down.  I also ate a fresh rabbit eyeball when I was there.  Pulled it right of the rabbit's eye socket and gulped it down.  Washed it down with a raw potato.  Yum.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2007)

Oronare said:


> Possibly the strangest thing i have ingested was a small plastic pot of milk you get at service stations.



So you had the plastic pot? that is weird indeed! You know that you are supposed to open it and just have the contents, don't you?


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 11, 2007)

i've eaten many things, today i'm eating a doughnut.

Its weird. Its a tiny teeny weeny little weird doughnut.

Im also drooling a little bit.


----------

